# Connection refused?



## Mikrowelle (8. Feb 2013)

Hallo
Nach dem ich endlich ein chat gebastelt habe der aus NetBeans hearus 1A funktioniert. Musste ich eben feststellen das der Start des Clients über Konsole zum folgenden Fehler führt

ConnectExection: Connection refused: connect

Starte ich es über NetBeans dann verbindet er sich ohne Probleme.

Konsole für den Server wurde mit admin rechten gestartet, die von Client auch.


Win 7 pro, aktivierte Firewall


Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Mikrowelle (8. Feb 2013)

Es lag am Port.

Jetzt gehts


----------



## nillehammer (8. Feb 2013)

> Hat jemand eine Idee?


Schau Dir im Windows Eventlog die Firewall-Einträge an. Die sollten dir zweifelsfrei beantworten, ob die Win-FW dazwischen funkt. Ich könnte mir Vorstellen, dass Du Freigaben anpassen musst. Denn neben den Sachen, an die man bei FW-Freigaben denkt (Quell-/Zieladdresse(n), Quell-/Zielport(s)) kann man Freigaben auch für Programme machen.


----------

